# 92 Sentra 1.6 Liter TPS Voltage



## Guest (Aug 27, 2002)

Does anyone know what the rate of voltage of the TPS would be at Closed Throttle and WOT Throttle on a 1992 Sentra 1.6 liter.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

0.5 volts @ 0*
4.5 volts @ 90*


----------

